# Nissan Pick up diesel 1984 do not start



## rosadestfer (Feb 11, 2007)

I did change the pomp seal arround the injectors, because they were leaking.
Then when i recharge the pump the fuel was coming at the 2 last injectors at the back, but not at the 2 first one.
I tried to start it on compression, the truck did start a couple of seconde but on 2 cylinders only.

Someone told me that i would need to loose my valve, but i doubt this would be the trouble.
can you tell me what can be the problem.
what should i verify first.

Thank you for your help.


----------

